# Hi from germany



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi ... I am oliver from germany ... 37 jears old and a little haunter ...
My haunt can you see under www.unholy-cemetery.de


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Oliver and welcome!!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Tag Oliver and welcome


----------



## CelticWitch (Jul 25, 2012)

Greetings & Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Willkommen, Oliver! It's nice to meet haunters from other countries.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Oliver! Checked out some of your pictures, the food spread looks yummy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the fourm, Olli


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Oliver!  You will love the creative minds here!!!


----------



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

Thx too all


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen! Meine Mutter ist Deutsche und hat mich gelehrt, es zu sprechen! Ich liebe Ihr Land. Welche Rolle kommt ihr? Meine Mutter kommt aus Berlin


P.S. Sorry, wenn meine Rechtschreibung ist nicht korrekt, ich weiß nicht, die geschriebene Sprache sehr gut


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Queen of Darkness (Aug 2, 2012)

_*Hallo Olli,
Welcome to the Haunt Forum*_ :jol:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

